# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  RISETTE 🌺 Chienne créole de 3 ans (originaire de Guadeloupe)

## Zoomtropical

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Risette
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Bonjour les amoureux des animaux,

*🌺 RISETTE 🌺
*







*née le 01 Aout 2017, je fais environ 5.5 kg.*
 
De petite taille, je suis une louloute adorable, très câline, très douce.
J'ai eu un traitement contre les vers du cur, maintenant tout va bien. Je suis également maman de trois petits loulous.
J'aurais besoin d'un autre animale dans ma future famille car j'ai besoin de contact. 

Je suis actuellement dans ma famille daccueil en Guadeloupe et   adoptable sous remboursement des  frais déboursés pour ma mise  en   conformité et mes soins, pour un prix  de 350, car oui je suis    identifiée, stérilisée et  vaccinée.

Pour m'adopter n'hésitez pas à remplir le formulaire d'adoption suivant: ICI

⚠️ Une adoption est un acte réfléchit, pour toutes informations   n'hésitez pas à vous renseigner directement auprès l'association ⚠️

*ASSOCIATION:* Créole's & Co
*N° de téléphone:*  06.90.39.37.87
*MAIL:* creolesandco@gmail.com

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, plusieurs solutions soffrent à vous:

➡️ un petit like sur la page Facebook
 ➡️ devenir bénévole métropole (pré-visite / covoiturage / Fret ...)
 ➡️ parrainage (déductible des impôts + news)
 ➡️ dons (même 1 sur Teaming) / dons physiques (vieux draps, colliers, produits vétérinaires ...)
 ➡️ ou tout simplement en parler autour de vous.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire cette annonce, belle journée à tous.

----------


## Zoomtropical

UP pour cette adorable maman

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Zoomtropical

Maman Risette a du dire au-revoir à deux de ses bébés qui ont été adoptés. Elle a fait la police durant tout le fret pour voir si tout le monde était bien. 
Qui veut lui faire une petite place chez lui ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Evye

Bonjour, est-ce qu'un chien qui a eu un traitement pour les vers du coeur est guéri définitivement ou garde t'il des séquelles ?

Dans quelle région sera Risette lorsqu'elle sera rapatriée en métropole ? Je cherche à adopter un petit chien depuis la mort du mien adopté à la SPA et Risette est craquante comme tout. J'habite dans la Sarthe Département 72.

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour, est-ce qu'un chien qui a eu un traitement pour les vers du coeur est guéri définitivement ou garde t'il des séquelles ?
> 
> Dans quelle région sera Risette lorsqu'elle sera rapatriée en métropole ? Je cherche à adopter un petit chien depuis la mort du mien adopté à la SPA et Risette est craquante comme tout. J'habite dans la Sarthe Département 72.


Bonsoir Evye, 

De ce que je viens de lire, un chien ayant eu un traitement pour les vers du coeur n'est pas guéri définitivement, il faut le vermifuger régulièrement pour éviter que les vers reviennent.

----------


## Evye

Merci Aurore  :Smile:  Peut-être tout simplement un vermifuge comme on le fait régulièrement pour nos chiens ici. De ce que j'ai lu, cette maladie est grave et mortelle si le chien n'est pas soigné et en plus les soins sont longs car ils sont dangereux. Dans le cas de Grisette elle a été soignée et j'espère que la maladie n'en était qu'à son début pour que ce n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir pour elle. Je pense que Zoomtropical pourra nous en dire plus quand elle reviendra lire son post  :Smile:

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## Lapin masqué

::  ::

----------


## bab

Adoptées le 25 janvier






> 13février[___]   Les FRISEES  
>              vous souhaitent une belle nuit les 
>                                CRÉOLES 
> ​__
> _

----------

